# The VERY odd asia.... extremely graphic



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is a link to the website Wierd Asia News.
-WARNING-
Some of the articles are extremely graphic and/or offensive and might make you very angry.
Im alittle hesitant to share this, do to not wanting to upset anyone here in our Halloween community, but there is some extremely interesting stuff that is the reality of the world we live in.
I mean no harm at all, just offering a break from the normal "lights in the skys" articles.
The link will take you right to the"Goblin Shark of Tokyo" article, but the site is full of stuff like the Fuji Mermaid and other Asian oddities.

Again, this site contains some pretty graphic stuff.
Please dont hate me if you dont like it.
http://www.weirdasianews.com/2009/01/29/goblin-shark-tokyo-bay/


----------

